# Small Claims Online



## HelenQ (23 Oct 2006)

I had heard that the Small Claims Court was going to be available online in that you could lodge your case online and await a date?  It was meant to be up and running in September

Has anyone else heard this or have an update on it?

H


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2006)

Where did you hear that this was supposed to be happening? Never heard anything about it myself.


----------



## HelenQ (23 Oct 2006)

I heard it during the summer, I cant remember or maybe I read it.

Just wondering if anyone else heard the same?


----------



## beatlened (8 Nov 2006)

The website is up and running. It can be found here

www.smallclaims.ie


----------



## HelenQ (8 Nov 2006)

Thanks a million beatlened!


----------

